# Saddle clamp issues? New Domane SLR



## eyeheartny (Jul 6, 2016)

Have any of you had issues with the saddle clamp on the seat mast cap? I've had consistent creaking from mine while in the saddle on a brand new Domane and major trouble getting it to hold tight. I tightened it down as much as I could on two different saddles (stock Bontrager and ISM Adamo) and can still move the saddle with my hand if I apply force to it. It's driving me nuts. I've never had this much trouble getting a saddle to hold in one position without creaking or moving. 

Any thoughts, similar experiences, suggestions?


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

eyeheartny said:


> Have any of you had issues with the saddle clamp on the seat mast cap? I've had consistent creaking from mine while in the saddle on a brand new Domane and major trouble getting it to hold tight. I tightened it down as much as I could on two different saddles (stock Bontrager and ISM Adamo) and can still move the saddle with my hand if I apply force to it. It's driving me nuts. I've never had this much trouble getting a saddle to hold in one position without creaking or moving.
> 
> Any thoughts, similar experiences, suggestions?


using a torque wrench to 16nm?


----------

